# summer cut for spoo puppy



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi! We'll be getting our spoo puppy in 2wks. We can't wait! Our breeder strongly suggests we take him to a groomer within a month after we get him just so he continues to be comfortable being groomed, even if it's just face and feet. We have young kids and we plan on keeping him in a short short cut during the summer, possibly all year long if we move south, to keep it easy for us. As a puppy, we would like to keep him in as short a cut as possible for the same exact reason. I've seen a puppy cut and i think it's still too long so i found a pic of a spoo puppy sporting a shorter cut. Has anyone done this? Could i show the groomer a picture of this cut or is there a specific name for it? He doesn't look like a poodle at all does he? Thank you!!

eta: I may change my mind entirely once we get him and i snuggle with his soft fluffy self but just in case, i'd like to have a back up as well.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

That pup looks like he's had his face a feet done but not the body. I could be wrong but he doesn't look old enough to have grown a long coat. Here is a pic of Penny at 9 weeks. No body trimming at this point, just face and feet, and the pup you posted looks younger than 9 weeks.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

If you want short all over you could have the face and feet done as usual and have the groomer use a #3 blade on the body and scissor the legs a little longer and blend into the body. That way he'd be easy to care for and still look Poodley

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think that puppy is a poodle. If it is, its had it's coat clipped very short all over, and most poodle puppies would look pretty scrawny.


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

PoodleRick, you may be correct. He does look young but i like that look. CharismaticMillie, he is a poodle. Here's the website. That pic is at the very bottom. The one right above it looks like he's older but still has a pretty short cut. 
Royal Standard Poodles-Brown Kodi Bear

ETA. Btw....thanks for your input!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Then I think a #3blade all over is what you want. The #3 blade leaves the hair 13mm long which is just over 1/2 inch


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is 9 weeks old. This is what a 9 week old standard poodle looks like
Naturally:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe that pup already had his body trimmed. Here is Penny at 6 weeks and she's hairier than the OP's pic.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Maybe that pup already had his body trimmed. Here is Penny at 6 weeks and she's hairier than the OP's pic.


That's why I said the puppy is either not a poodle or has been shaved. Or has an incredibly crappy coat.


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

PoodleRick, Thank you!  I'm not so sure how to tell good coats from bad ones so i didn't know if the original picture was a cut that some poodle owners op for when they have a puppy vs. the popular puppy cut. Thanks again!! I'm glad i can come here for advice and guidance.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, you have a better eye for bad coat than you think.  That puppy seriously lacks breed type (ie - doesn't look like a poodle coat or structure wise) and you noticed that it doesn't even look like a poodle (it doesn't) so you actually do have a better eye than you realize! I am
Not surprised to see that Standard poodles bred to be huge would lack type.


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

I also agree he doesn't look like a pure poodle, if you get him I would do DNA tests on him

he looks VERY much like a lab-mix


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh no, that isn't the breeder i'm getting my spoo from. It just came up when i was searching for puppy cuts. I thought it looked like a lab too.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Id have to say that pup is definitely a Labradoodle. The structure of the face and head is way off for a poodle. The second picture of him on the website also shows his tail is not docked. Why would they dock all the other poodles tails and not this ones, unless he was not intended to be a poodle. If you are looking for a haircut like this you want a very short kennel cut with like a 3, 4, or 5 blade. For a true full-breed poodle you would also want to ask if the groomer can thin out the coat because a well bred poodle will have a much ticker and denser coat than this pup which will give the cut a completely different look. Use caution when looking at websites like this one. Breeders using the terms royal,giant,teacup,etc are only using them as marketing terms to jack up the prices of their poorly bred dogs. There is no truth to the term and they are just lying to make a quick buck. I wouldn't doubt they would lie about the true breed of a dog if that is what the person with the money wants to hear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks PoodleCrazy! Comparing this pup to my soon to be pup who is only 6wks old, he has much more hair. I'll ask the breeder as well, since she's also a groomer, what she recommends.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Id have to say that pup is definitely a Labradoodle. The structure of the face and head is way off for a poodle. The second picture of him on the website also shows his tail is not docked. Why would they dock all the other poodles tails and not this ones, unless he was not intended to be a poodle. If you are looking for a haircut like this you want a very short kennel cut with like a 3, 4, or 5 blade. For a true full-breed poodle you would also want to ask if the groomer can thin out the coat because a well bred poodle will have a much ticker and denser coat than this pup which will give the cut a completely different look. Use caution when looking at websites like this one. *Breeders using the terms royal,giant,teacup,etc are only using them as marketing terms to jack up the prices of their poorly bred dogs. There is no truth to the term and they are just lying to make a quick buck.* I wouldn't doubt they would lie about the true breed of a dog if that is what the person with the money wants to hear.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was thinking the same thing when I went to this site. There are no "Royal" Poodles. Looks like these guys are just breeding for size and even my untrained eye can see issues with conformation based on the pics I see on their website.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

That puppy does not look like a poodle to me at all, huge head huge/wide muzzle, thick legs....

But you can keep a poodle shaved short! They still look elegant and poodly and gorgeous!


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

In my last post, i meant that MY pup has more hair than the pic i posted not the other way around. 

Thank you all! We'll be moving to FL at the end of this year so a short cut will do for him.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

fam6 said:


> In my last post, i meant that MY pup has more hair than the pic i posted not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all! We'll be moving to FL at the end of this year so a short cut will do for him.



Yes I understood. I am very glad to hear you were just looking for pictures and not actually purchasing a pup from them. Good luck in FL, I was born there on an Air Force Base. Wish we stayed longer than 2 weeks because I love FL . 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

